# Riley Customs has expanded



## rileycustoms (Apr 30, 2007)

Well it is almost finished. Riley Customs has finally completed the first phase of our expantion to the shop. We have added more room and a 3rd bay to better service our customers. We haven't finished the back walls yet but with business growing we couldn't wait any longer. I will be adding more detail to this garage scene as time allows. When I do I will post more pics. Until then please check out my website @ http://webpages.charter.net/rileycustoms/ any feedback is welcome KEITH


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice diorama Keith! :thumbsup: Best wishes with the expansion!


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Great stuff!!!
Very impressive!


----------



## stupidsquirrels (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey that's BadAss!
I like the name of the shop too, although it's misspelled :lol:
John Reilly


----------

